
LG Releases Blu-ray Player with Netflix Streaming - procyon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/31/lg-releases-blu-ray-player-with-netflix-streaming/
======
ideas101
this may change the whole industry - Apple TV will have hard time to sell a
separate box - unless they built in any extra feature such as games, DVD
player, storage drive etc.

